# Review of the One Bedroom Worldmark Clearlake in Clearlake California



## Clifbell (Mar 12, 2022)

I enjoyed the Worldmark Clear Lake.  It is an out of the way place that is a good place for me to unwind.  There are local wineries and of course there is the lake.  A lot of people rent a pontoon boat on the lake.  I love walking out on the pier in the morning with my coffee and just stare out into the lake.  The lake is still and the sun reflects off the water. 

The Jacuzzi is a nice size and the pool is good.  They have a game room and a really small gym.  The one bedroom has a large space and you did not need to move anything to open up the Murphy bed.  If you like grilling, each unit has its own grill.  That is really wonderful so you don't have to walk with your food very far and if you forget something, it is quick to get it from the kitchen.  Staff was great.

Review of the One Bedroom Worldmark Clearlake in Clearlake California

Map of all my timeshare reviews


----------



## markb53 (Mar 13, 2022)

Clifbell said:


> I enjoyed the Worldmark Clear Lake.  It is an out of the way place that is a good place for me to unwind.  There are local wineries and of course there is the lake.  A lot of people rent a pontoon boat on the lake.  I love walking out on the pier in the morning with my coffee and just stare out into the lake.  The lake is still and the sun reflects off the water.
> 
> The Jacuzzi is a nice size and the pool is good.  They have a game room and a really small gym.  The one bedroom has a large space and you did not need to move anything to open up the Murphy bed.  If you like grilling, each unit has its own grill.  That is really wonderful so you don't have to walk with your food very far and if you forget something, it is quick to get it from the kitchen.  Staff was great.
> 
> ...


Great review and video. I live about 1.5 hours drive from Worldmark Clearlake. I plan to spend a few days there next month probably using inventory specials or Bonus Time.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 13, 2022)

We have been there a couple times. Once was in April. Bad time to go. From the very East end of the Lake to the Resort our windshield was so covered with bugs by the time we got to the Resort we almost could not see out of it.


----------



## Clifbell (Mar 13, 2022)

markb53 said:


> Great review and video. I live about 1.5 hours drive from Worldmark Clearlake. I plan to spend a few days there next month probably using inventory specials or Bonus Time.


I used inventory special... Inventory specials are cheaper than my maintenance fees per point.


----------



## Clifbell (Mar 13, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> We have been there a couple times. Once was in April. Bad time to go. From the very East end of the Lake to the Resort our windshield was so covered with bugs by the time we got to the Resort we almost could not see out of it.


No bugs in march (for your future booking)


----------

